# W: Hive Tyrant Bonesword arms H: $$$



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking to buy 3 Hive Tyrant Bonesword arms for a friend for his Swarmlord conversion, hoping someone can help us out. Not sure how much to pay for these so shoot an offer and we can work from there.

Thanks!


----------

